# DeLand Fl. here



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Welcome Gordon. I too lurked for a couple of years before I finally joined in. I also had a 15' wood skiff, which brought me into skinny water fishing and this sight. I sold that boat in September and just picked up my new Ankona Native SUV 17 a month ago.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Welcome! If you have any photos of your gheenoe and the home made boat, we would love to see them


----------



## Gordon Johnson (Jan 13, 2017)

I do but I'll post them later.


----------



## Gordon Johnson (Jan 13, 2017)

View attachment 4943


----------



## Gordon Johnson (Jan 13, 2017)

Padre said:


> Welcome Gordon. I too lurked for a couple of years before I finally joined in. I also had a 15' wood skiff, which brought me into skinny water fishing and this sight. I sold that boat in September and just picked up my new Ankona Native SUV 17 a month ago.


How skinny does the Native pole?


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Gordon Johnson said:


> How skinny does the Native pole?


It depends on the boat load but i have found their claims to be pretty accurate. Around 6". I kept my boat very simple and basic, so it is weighing in right around what it weighed out of the shop, except for the 200 pounds I add to it.


----------



## Gordon Johnson (Jan 13, 2017)

Perhaps I'm blind. But I couldn't find the draft numbers on the website. With a 40? I would consider selling my Gheenoe hull only and plopping my 40 Tohatsu on the Native.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Yeah, I don't see it either. I am pretty sure it is on their price sheet that you can request. I have the Tohatsu 40 on mine. With my older skiff, if I was fishing by myself, I poled from the bow as it would sit to stern heavy. But I found the Native to pole very nicely from the platform when I am solo. I wanted to put a 50 on there, but I am fine with the 40. I am hitting 36 mph WOT with just me and a cooler. And about 32-33 with 2 guys. I usually cruise at around 28-30.


----------



## Gordon Johnson (Jan 13, 2017)

My 1st choice is to go smaller with the Shadowcast. But if all else fails I'll separate my rig. Then again a Copperhead lodge would be in reach.


----------



## Ethan_W (Oct 19, 2015)

I have a good friend with a native 17, 40 tohatsu. Pushes the boat just fine.


----------

